# help with umc 19 inch lcd tv please !!



## puma999 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have just purchased a umc 19 inch lcd tv from tesco , it is a nice tv with built in freeview , i have a bt vision box which i am trying to connect as it has a better choice of features , i have managed to get the vision box going through the tv but the bt remote doesnt function to its normal capacity with no volume control or on /off function , can anyone help ? tesco cant supply a code although they are happy to sell the tv !! am i doing something wrong or maybe its not possible to do this , any help or suggestions are welcome , Alan:wave:


----------



## puma999 (Oct 18, 2008)

I got fed up and took the tv back and got a technic that i can programme into the remote , be warned about these as they dont even work with multi remotes , Alan


----------

